# never do lsd while lisening to olivier messiaen turangalila



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Because i try this once and i totally freak out...he was like what the fck im hearing satan talking in the background, this was probably an hallucination indulce by distortion of sound buut since this time
turangalila always freak me out a bit, because i had a bad trip.

So your reading this and thinking cool ,thanks Buddy i will try this next weekend, please dont do it!!!
trust me when i tell you turangalila symphony and psychedelic is not a good match.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

You probably should never do LSD period.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Because i try this once and i totally freak out...he was like what the fck im hearing satan talking in the background, this was probably an hallucination indulce by distortion of sound buut since this time
> turangalila always freak me out a bit, because i had a bad trip.
> 
> So your reading this and thinking cool ,thanks Buddy i will try this next weekend, please dont do it!!!
> trust me when i tell you turangalila symphony and psychedelic is not a good match.


*never do lsd while lisening to olivier messiaen turangalila*

And here I thought you were going to tell us that the LSD made the _Turangalila_ sound like poorly played Salieri ... or Telemann! In other words, kind of "flat".


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh...if not, then when?


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

It was going to be LSD with Turangalila this weekend and shrooms with Crumb's Black Angels next weekend, but after reading your post I think I'll skip straight to the Crumb!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> You probably should never do LSD period.


only 'probably'?


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

I only have heroin with Messiaen.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Why distort reality by using controlled substances whilst listening to great music?


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Albert Hoffmann, the inventor of LSD, preferred Mozart.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

Ilarion said:


> Why distort reality by using controlled substances whilst listening to great music?


You mean listening to Messian doesn't distort reality?


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Entering into the sound world of Messiaen I soon realised I would never have to take any mind altering substances again,


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

^^
And, unlike LSD, you can switch Messiaen off whenever you want to.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

People still do LSD?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> Because i try this once and i totally freak out...he was like what the fck im hearing satan talking in the background, this was probably an hallucination indulce by distortion of sound buut since this time
> turangalila always freak me out a bit, because i had a bad trip.
> 
> So your reading this and thinking cool ,thanks Buddy i will try this next weekend, please dont do it!!!
> trust me when i tell you turangalila symphony and psychedelic is not a good match.


Yeah, I heard that a guy poked out his eyes with an ice pick, and jumped off a skyscraper while shouting "DOCTOR PHIL WAS RIGHT!"

Really! I heard that! A law enforcement guy told me that!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Ofcourse not, everybody knows chrystal-meth is THE substance for Messiaenappreciation......



TC is getting more and more weird lately, or is it me.....?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Jos said:


> Ofcourse not, everybody knows chrystal-meth is THE substance for Messiaenappreciation......
> 
> TC is getting more and more weird lately, or is it me.....?


What do you mean, "weird?" If you mean the OP, I agree.

Although I suspect that deprofundis' "impairment" is just a put-on.

It's a conspiracy, I tell ya! It's all a part of the new "War on Pre-Crime."


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Ilarion said:


> Why distort reality by using controlled substances whilst listening to great music?


The 2 experiences are not mutually exclusive.

I don't want to get on a soapbox or anything, but almost every negative impression of psychedelics that entered the zeitgeist from the 60's and 70's, are wrong.

Separate studies show psychedelics not bad for mental health. From a March 2015 article -

http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/42393/title/Studies--Psychedelics-Not-Bad-for-Mental-Health/

*"Psychedelics are not known to harm the brain or other body organs or to cause addiction or compulsive use; serious adverse events involving psychedelics are extremely rare," Johansen and Krebs wrote in their most recent analysis. "Overall, it is difficult to see how prohibition of psychedelics can be justified as a public health measure."*

LSD as a treatment for alcoholism from an article in Science Daily -

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120308224524.htm

LSD and MDMA to treat PTSD -

http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/mar/05/psychedelic-drugs-like-lsd-could-be-used-to-treat-depression-study-suggests

Psychedelics help terminal patinets -

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/22/magazine/how-psychedelic-drugs-can-help-patients-face-death.html?_r=0

Psychedelics and mental health -

http://www.medicaldaily.com/psychedelics-may-improve-mental-health-disorders-well-have-support-research-find-out-325780


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Ilarion said:


> Why distort reality by using controlled substances whilst listening to great music?


I personally don't smoke weed anymore for other reasons but in response to your statement, weed without question makes music better lol. I actually have marijuana to thank for my obsession with classical music. Before one night of smoking a few years back, classical music went in one ear and out the other. It really didn't move me at all, but then one night I smoked and randomly came across Chopin's "Heroic" Polonaise and it was literally like a transcendent spiritual experience. It was like there was an explosion of new musical colors and feelings in my mind and I bet if you would've had me hooked up to an MRI, my brain would've put any fireworks show to shame. Unreal experience.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

papsrus said:


> People still do LSD?


That was my initial thought. You can probably still find some old stock on ebay...


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Balthazar said:


> That was my initial thought. You can probably still find some old stock on ebay...


In Australia we dropped pounds, shillings and pence for dollars and cents in 1966. LSD probably worth a lot more now.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> Yeah, I heard that a guy poked out his eyes with an ice pick, and jumped off a skyscraper while shouting "DOCTOR PHIL WAS RIGHT!"
> 
> Really! I heard that! A law enforcement guy told me that!


That is totally insane, but LSD will do that to you. I remember a kid at my high school (early 1970s--height of LSD use etc.) who never did anything but stare. Never heard him talk. Someone told me that he and a friend had taken LSD and the friend hung himself while they were "tripping," so this kid freaked out and was never the same. Don't know if the story is true, but that kid was messed up.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

When I was 17, here in the UK I had to take pre-university exams, A Levels. Anyway someone i knew well had found he had a taste for acid and was always tripping. Come the day of one of my maths tests he told me that he had dropped a tab for breakfast and now, as the test was imminent, it was just starting to get going. I was close to him in the exam room and I could see he was apparently working well, with no obvious effects. And then, about an hour in the test, he turned round, he stood up, he got his dick out and he proceeded to **** all over the test paper of the student behind. 

I have taken acid and I enjoyed it, but I began to find that it had some unpleasant physical effects, it gave me a pain in my stomach and legs. So I stopped. That was years ago, now as I've got older I'm much less interested in drugs. 

But that's not necessarily a good thing. Many of the most creative people have enjoyed drugs, by coincidence I'm right now reading aN autofiction book partly about Michel Foucault's liking for LSD quite late in life, he liked it so much he gave his dealer the adjoining flat in Paris ("Ce qu'aimer veut dire" by Matthieu Lindon- that's not a recommendation, I'm not that impressed by the book.) 

By the way, the characters in that book like taking acid and listening to Mahler, never Messiaen. They like to come down with heroin and a Marx Bros film. 

Somehow dying of heroin seems a good way for a real creative to go. Basquiat. And some great performers used drugs and I have no doubt it helped them play - I'm thinking of Cortot's heroin cigarettes.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Florestan said:


> That is totally insane, but LSD will do that to you. I remember a kid at my high school (early 1970s--height of LSD use etc.) who never did anything but stare. Never heard him talk. Someone told me that he and a friend had taken LSD and the friend hung himself while they were "tripping," so this kid freaked out and was never the same. Don't know if the story is true, but that kid was messed up.


It is extremely unpredictable in its effects. I took it a few times in the 70s but would not touch it with a bargepole now.

Although I am normally libertarian to the point of fanaticism and think that people should make up their own minds about what they do, in this instance I would advise anyone who hasn't already taken LSD (but may be curious) to leave it alone.

Lecture over.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Dustin said:


> I personally don't smoke weed anymore for other reasons but in response to your statement, weed without question makes music better lol. I actually have marijuana to thank for my obsession with classical music. Before one night of smoking a few years back, classical music went in one ear and out the other. It really didn't move me at all, but then one night I smoked and randomly came across Chopin's "Heroic" Polonaise and it was literally like a transcendent spiritual experience. It was like there was an explosion of new musical colors and feelings in my mind and I bet if you would've had me hooked up to an MRI, my brain would've put any fireworks show to shame. Unreal experience.


Hey Dustin,

Thanx for your thought on my query. I don't discount the possibility of controlled substances acting as a "bridge" or "connection" that have caused a person to begin listening to certain genres of music which they never listened to before. But imo its best to leave alone controlled substances in order to "escape" reality.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> You mean listening to Messian doesn't distort reality?


Hi MacLeod,

What a catchy repartee you shared. Listening to JSBach, Messiaen, or any other of my favorites "distorts" my perspective of the present time here and now. Why? Simply, with the great music I am participating in an Eternal Timeline, the Time from before Time began through to the Time that will be after Time as we know it has come to an end.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Ilarion said:


> participating in an Eternal Timeline, the Time from before Time began through to the Time that will be after Time as we know it has come to an end.


Are you _sure_ you haven't had any LSD?


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> What do you mean, "weird?" If you mean the OP, I agree.


Well, I was reading the fantastic adventures from member Bellbotom in the non-classical section and then I jumped straight into Messiaen on acid. I supose it all got a bit much....
A propos; I use the word weird in a loving way. I enjoy weirdness, some of my friends and members of the family think I'm quite weird myself......


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Another bad prospect of LSD is that even if you don't perceive any permanent damage, it can mess up your brain and the results can roll in later in life. Most psycotropic medications, Rx and black market, cause brain damage.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's a tricky matter as to whether the use of drugs enhances the musical experience. Depends on the person taking the drugs, the type of drugs used and the music being listened to. At one extreme, I knew folks who couldn't even handle a couple of hits of medium-grade pot; they would go paranoid and totally useless. Throw a little music in their direction, and they would climb the walls.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Jos said:


> Ofcourse not, everybody knows chrystal-meth is THE substance for Messiaenappreciation......
> 
> TC is getting more and more weird lately, or is it me.....?


No substances are needed for appreciating the music by Messiaen.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I would have thought that was common knowledge.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

LSD is something I've never tried or had any desire to try, but some time ago I came across this blog that talks about the writer's experiences with LSD and the ways it has enhanced and deepened her love and appreciation for music, and Wagner in particular:

http://wagnertripping.blogspot.com/2013/01/lsd-and-me_11.html


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

MarkW said:


> I would have thought that was common knowledge.


You would think so, but some people aren't satisfied until they try it for themselves, whatever it may be. As the saying goes, there are those who learn from reading about something, those who learn from observing it, and those who won't learn until they pee on the electric fence.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

isorhythm said:


> Are you _sure_ you haven't had any LSD?


Worry not dear gentleperson - "It" comes from Ph.D.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Simon Moon said:


> The 2 experiences are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> I don't want to get on a soapbox or anything, but almost every negative impression of psychedelics that entered the zeitgeist from the 60's and 70's, are wrong.
> 
> ...


Hi Simon Moon,

Thank you for your parry. Long ago I gave up on reading non-peer reviewed (independently researched post-graduate evidence) that appear in lame-stream media.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't need artificial stimuli in order to appreciate classical music. Classical music resides within my heart and soul; although complete darkness lets me concentrate fully when listening to Messiaen's organ works.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

From Wiki: "The auditory effects of LSD may include echo-like distortions of sounds, changes in ability to discern concurrent auditory stimuli, and a general intensification of the experience of music."

(I read "changes in ability to discern concurrent auditory stimuli" above to mean "impairs ability to discern" not "enhances ability to discern." ... arguable, I guess.)

Nonetheless, the effects described above state that LSD generally distorts and alters or impairs the listening experience. 

The general sense of intensification simply means the listener experiences intensified distortions, which kind of defines what the drug does in the first place.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Ilarion said:


> Hi Simon Moon,
> 
> Thank you for your parry. Long ago I gave up on reading non-peer reviewed (independently researched post-graduate evidence) that appear in lame-stream media.


?

Those are all reports on studies published in peer-reviewed science journals.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

isorhythm said:


> ?
> 
> Those are all reports on studies published in peer-reviewed science journals.


Point well taken...:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Two things I never do:

(i) take LSD - I do not want to put myself through the danger of brain distorting drugs

(ii) listen to the turangalila symphony - I've heard it once and I never want to put myself through that again


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

trazom said:


> You would think so, but some people aren't satisfied until they try it for themselves, whatever it may be. As the saying goes, there are those who learn from reading about something, those who learn from observing it, and those who won't learn until they pee on the electric fence.


Where is this electric fence, at the Guantanamo facility?

BTW, LSD was brought into the US by the CIA, to be tested as a weapon.
Read "Acid Dreams," a history of LSD.

Actually, marijuana is also psychedelic.

The ancient Greeks pictured sacred mushrooms in their art. Psychedelics were legal in the early 1960s, and you could buy peyote cactus and have it shipped to your door; it is considered a religious sacrament by the Plains Indians.

LSD: It's a very interesting subject.

There are ways of altering one's consciousness without drugs, involving bio-feedback and light. Are the critics here opposed to the altering of consciousness, or just LSD?

BTW, I keep wondering if the OP's typing and punctuation deficiencies are due to

1. Brain damage
2. Foreign language difficulties
3. Fabricated posturing by mental health worker in collusion with law enforcement


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

what im brain damage, my English lack in shakespearian overtone than what. My typing is due to the fact i'm almost blind and i have a.d.d , now what where you saying again,.. no comment. My first language is not English and im no james joyce either but i can read and communicate ,should i rest my case now.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

millionrainbows said:


> Where is this electric fence, at the Guantanamo facility?


I was thinking more along the lines of agricultural areas where livestock is kept; but your example probably works, too.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

ilarion said:


> why distort reality by using controlled substances whilst listening to great music?


Do you like the inventiveness of Symphonie Fantastique? Chopin's nocturnes? Thank opium. For much of the rest of classical music, thank alcohol. Were all composers to be abstaining prudes, we would have little more to listen to than Gregorian chants.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Having done a great deal of empirical research on this drug some years back , and having heard detailed reports of compatriots similarly engaged, I can address some of the issues, myths, and questions raised above.

People do still take LSD. However, the dosage of the average hit of acid on the street (in the U.S.) has declined from around 250 micrograms in 1970 to around 75 micrograms by 2010. So it seems folks today are either routinely dropping multiple hits, or else they are going for a less robust experience. 

When evaluating the tales of bad trips — people jumping from windows, mutilating themselves, and so on — never assume that the cause of the problem was the LSD. Acid on the street has always routinely been adulterated with other drugs like PCP and speed, and sometimes even with outright poisons like strychnine. (Sometimes it is just poorly cooked.) Hence the age old warning (more important even than the OP's advice about not listening to Messiaen): Never take acid that is in pill form or infused into any other medium than a thin bit of paper. 

The quality of a trip on pure LSD is almost wholly dependent on the mental state of the person taking it and the setting in which it is taken. If taken when one is in a good mood and healthy state of mind and in a pleasant and stress-free setting, the likelihood of anything going wrong is minimal. Pure LSD has virtually no physiological effects beyond specific changes to brain chemistry (neurotransmitter levels). I have seen people on massive doses of pure acid who were completely lucid and capable of performing complex mental and physical tasks at at least their normal level of proficiency. I have seen others who were incapable of tying their shoes or identifying the species to which they belonged. 

Anyone who takes LSD to escape reality is a fool. That is the one thing it is almost impossible to do under the influence.

I have written a lot about listening to music while tripping, but it is mostly too weird to print — except perhaps as part of a novel.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

If we're being serious...I've had very positive experiences with LSD in the past, though I don't feel any great need to do it again. It served its purpose.

One thing about my experiences that may have been somewhat atypical, though, was that it really didn't do much for my appreciation of music. In fact, it did the opposite - at peak intensity, I had no sense of time at all, no awareness of present, past or future, or of any ordered succession of perceptions and events, and so I didn't even hear music as such.

It seems to me that western classical music, which is all about development over time, is especially ill-suited to psychedelic experience.

However, other people report different experiences, so I guess you'll all have to try for yourself. Counterpoint to OP: _do_ LSD while listening to Messiaen's Turangalila-symphonie.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

isorhythm said:


> One thing about my experiences that may have been somewhat atypical, though, was that it really didn't do much for my appreciation of music. In fact, it did the opposite - at peak intensity, I had no sense of time at all, no awareness of present, past or future, or of any ordered succession of perceptions and events, and so I didn't even hear music as such.
> 
> It seems to me that western classical music, which is all about development over time, is especially ill-suited to psychedelic experience.


My experience is quite different. I spent hours during my trips as a teen wholly absorbed in music to the point where its rhythms and textures took control of my hallucinations. It was impossible to ignore it or fail to grasp it. I would listen with my eyes closed and the vast complexity of the visual imagery would somehow be animated by the music and become one with it; Some of the most powerful aesthetic experiences of my life.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Do you like the inventiveness of Symphonie Fantastique? Chopin's nocturnes? Thank opium. For much of the rest of classical music, thank alcohol. Were all composers to be abstaining prudes, we would have little more to listen to than Gregorian chants.


Thanks mate, but if they wanted to damage their brains, I don't!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

isorhythm said:


> If we're being serious...*I've had very positive experiences with LSD in the past*, though I don't feel any great need to do it again. It served its purpose.
> 
> One thing about my experiences that may have been somewhat atypical, though, was that it really didn't do much for my appreciation of music. In fact, it did the opposite - at peak intensity, I had no sense of time at all, no awareness of present, past or future, or of any ordered succession of perceptions and events, and so I didn't even hear music as such.
> 
> ...


And you may have some very negative effects of it in the future.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

I've used lsd some years ago and I was more interested in the patterns I was seeing on the wall than the music that was on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

I've never done lsd and have no intention of doing so. I have a hard enough job keeping a grip on reality without ingesting unknown substances that might make me lose it altogether. (But, yes, alcohol is not unknown to me!)

Messiaen, on the other hand, I will continue to ingest!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> I've never done lsd and have no intention of doing so. *I have a hard enough job keeping a grip on reality without ingesting unknown substances that might make me lose it altogether.* (But, yes, alcohol is not unknown to me!)
> 
> Messiaen, on the other hand, I will continue to ingest!


:tiphat: Exactly the reasons why I've never 'tried' anything. I want my life to feel as 'true' as possible; and that my responses are 'me' rather than some impersonal substance.

Messaien - I admire him & really want to like his music, but sadly, I can only do his easy stuff.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> :tiphat: Exactly the reasons why I've never 'tried' anything. I want my life to feel as 'true' as possible; and that my responses are 'me' rather than some impersonal substance.
> 
> Messaien - I admire him & really want to like his music, but sadly, I can only do his easy stuff.


I think Messiaen is very easy to listen to.
I would say he is one of the most accessible composers of the second half of the twentieth century.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Sloe said:


> I think Messiaen is very easy to listen to.
> I would say he is one of the most accessible composers of the second half of the twentieth century.


Easy for you...! :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Sloe said:


> I think Messiaen is very easy to listen to.
> I would say he is one of the most accessible composers of the second half of the twentieth century.


e

yeah but it's a matter a degrees, ain't it? I must confess I find messiaen easier to turn off than to listen to.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I've never done LSD, but I would love to try it at least once. You only live once, right? Might as well see what it's like. Don't have access to any at the moment though. With marijuana legality sweeping the United States, it's only a matter of time before other minimally harmful drugs like LSD have their turn. That's what I'm guessing anyway.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

violadude said:


> I've never done LSD, but I would love to try it at least once. You only live once, right? Might as well see what it's like. Don't have access to any at the moment though. With marijuana legality sweeping the United States, *it's only a matter of time before other minimally harmful drugs like LSD have their turn.* That's what I'm guessing anyway.


:lol:

I'm _almost_ prepared to offer you any odds you like against that happening. But prudence deters me.

Similarly, prudence should make you ask yourself if the risk is worth it.

If you are determined to try acid, at least make sure that you do not trip alone, but in the company of people who have taken it before, at least one of whom is not tripping.

My advice, leave it alone. It is completely unpredictable in its effects.

Cheers.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I wonder if Matt Groening was on LSD and listening to Messiaen when he came up with the character "Turanga Leela". She is named after the symphony.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dr Johnson said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm _almost_ prepared to offer you any odds you like against that happening. But prudence deters me.
> 
> ...


Well, we'll see I guess. I could be wrong. But I think trends are starting to lean towards people being sick of the drug war altogether.

But this topic isn't about Classical Music I guess


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2015)

violadude said:


> You only live once, right? Might as well see what it's like.


You'll be trying morris dancing and incest next!


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> You'll be trying morris dancing and incest next!


Morris dancing?! Disgusting


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Faustian said:


> LSD is something I've never tried or had any desire to try, but some time ago I came across this blog that talks about the writer's experiences with LSD and the ways it has enhanced and deepened her love and appreciation for music, and Wagner in particular:
> 
> http://wagnertripping.blogspot.com/2013/01/lsd-and-me_11.html


I would think that LSD was de rigueur while listening to Wagner.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

On the other hand Morris Dancing appears to be the artistic expression of the over consumption of alcohol, a tarentella for twits.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Alfacharger said:


> I wonder if Matt Groening was on LSD and listening to Messiaen when he came up with the character "Turanga Leela". She is named after the symphony.


You mean Turanga Leila or Turanga Lila?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

violadude said:


> I've never done LSD, but I would love to try it at least once. You only live once, right? Might as well see what it's like. Don't have access to any at the moment though. With marijuana legality sweeping the United States, it's only a matter of time before other minimally harmful drugs like LSD have their turn. That's what I'm guessing anyway.


Be careful dude. If you do it, buy it in a form difficult to adulterate. I would think blotter might be the safest. There will be consumer reviews online for the various "brands" circulating in your area, although the reliability of consumer reviews written by a bunch of acid heads is always questionable  and one must beware of counterfeits. Branding is often done through distinctive art work. (In the old days one might see an image of Mr. Natural or Captain Midnight on each blotter tab.)

If you decide to do it, clear a good twelve hours - four hours to reach full effect, a couple hours of plateau, and then a gradual cessation. Do it somewhere you feel comfortable and where you will be uninterrupted, preferably with good music, a beautiful natural setting and a woman. You will probably get the urge to play your viola too.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I once did LSD while listening to Turangalila - it sure was quite a trip! But then I tried the two things separately, and realized that Turangalila was enough to cause hallucinations while LSD did nothing.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Faustian said:


> LSD is something I've never tried or had any desire to try, but some time ago I came across this blog that talks about the writer's experiences with LSD and the ways it has enhanced and deepened her love and appreciation for music, and Wagner in particular:
> 
> http://wagnertripping.blogspot.com/2013/01/lsd-and-me_11.html


Wow, what a fascinating compendium of Wagner (and other) insights.



> The typical shame response is a heightened degree of arousal and self consciousness. The person in emotional pain averts his eyes and his head goes down. New information is blocked. There is intense discomfort and muscular tension. The body collapses inward to protect the self and there is a shrinking of body energy. The skin may become flushed with embarrassment. There are feelings of inadequacy and the fear of self exposure. The person wants to shrink, hide or even die to get away from the painful feelings of mortification.


Completely unrelated but I've never heard this described quite so well before.



> Wagner constructed his operas in order for the listener to be "knowers through feeling." That is, he didn't want the audience to intellectualize the experience but to surrender to the drama, the music. And, indeed, that is exactly when Wagner is at his most profound: when a listener can quiet a thinking brain and, instead, just be in the emotional moment.


I think that really goes for all music. Thinking about it while listening doesn't really enhance the experience at all, it usually takes away from it.


----------

